# getting a bit bloody close !



## Dezi

The towns in Lombardy that have been put on lockdown because of the coronavirus are very close to where my niece and her three children live,
San colombano al lambro.

Its an area that we have regularly visited over the past 20 years.

The nearest infected towns are 8 - 10 miles away so fingers crossed. If anyone had Lombardy in their short term travel plans,
 best give it a miss and take the scenic route to Scunthorpe instead.   

Dezi


----------



## izwozral

Yup, it's getting worse by the day, two cases in NZ now. Spreading far and wide, oh well, better get another beer in me glass.


----------



## witzend

Just read Venice carnival cancelled and Austria is to close its border with Italy


----------



## campervanannie

There just seems more to this than we are being told but on the plus side it’s a great way to cut down on the over population of the planet a sort of cull of the old weak and sick.


----------



## kevarama11

Hi there.  I'm posting from New Zealand - I've just checked the latest news feed in NZ and no cases here yet   I think the previous person was referring to two New Zealander's who were on the cruise ship that was quarantined in Japan who have it.  They're still in Japan.  Fingers crossed it doesn't come here - but I think it's inevitable unfortunately.  We've recently paid a deposit on a motorhome in the UK, with planned arrival in May and travel in Europe for four months till Sept - but are now wondering whether it's the wise thing to do.  Will watch the situation with interest over the next few weeks.


----------



## Wooie1958

You really could not make this fekking fiasco up            Who the hell in their tiny twisted mind decided to move them around the country    

What about the coach drivers ( who again had no protection ) on the latest batch to be transported to Arrowe Park, Wirral ?

They have confirmed that two of the passengers have tested positive for the virus.

I noticed the coach drivers in Japan that transported them away from the cruise liner had full protection.

Why were they brought back and why were they not put into quarantine on the airbase where they landed instead of being driven half the length of the country ?

Brings back of the memories of the 2001 foot & mouth outbreak when they transported the carcasses all over the country to incinerate them instead of disposing of them in-situ like happened in previous outbreaks.

I saw several steel bodied tippers completely unsheeted, dripping blood and shyte out of the back pass me on the motorways.

And before all the usual suspects come on just to start a bloody argument YES i do know what i`m talking about because YES i WAS involved in it.

I was delivering small loads ( 5 tonne ) of animal feed to the farms that were condemned because the animals still had to be fed right up until the day they were slaughtered  ☹

P.S.

Just said on BBC news that there are four confirmed cases


----------



## antiquesam

Apparently up to 650,000 people die every year from influenza and no one thinks of wearing facemasks or staying indoors. More people died from the influenza epidemic after WW1 than in the war, yet 7,000 have died from this so far, and the whole world is in a panic. Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

I reckon Phil could be spot on with his speculation.

Certainly looks like it's starting to have an impact on all sorts of things 




Geeky Philip said:


> I am not talking about the mortality rate, that is not the point I am trying to make.
> The effect of large numbers of sick people unable to work, borders closing, imports and exports blocked will have a big impact on infrastructure.


----------



## trevskoda

campervanannie said:


> There just seems more to this than we are being told but on the plus side it’s a great way to cut down on the over population of the planet a sort of cull of the old weak and sick.


You have made my day annie,hankies at dawn.


----------



## runnach

antiquesam said:


> Apparently up to 650,000 people die every year from influenza and no one thinks of wearing facemasks or staying indoors. More people died from the influenza epidemic after WW1 than in the war, yet 7,000 have died from this so far, and the whole world is in a panic. Is there something I'm missing here?


I agree a bit of over sensationalism, health anxiety seems as rife as if not more so than coronavirus.

As you say fatality from flu virus on a global scale dwarfs coronavirus by some margin

There is risk in all we do every time we drive a vehicle, cross the road etc but we don’t stop those activities

Whilst attempt to eradicate and control the virus makes sense , the news needs to stop sensationisng and add a bit of context in the reporting than the current practice


----------



## mistericeman

campervanannie said:


> There just seems more to this than we are being told but on the plus side it’s a great way to cut down on the over population of the planet a sort of cull of the old weak and sick.



Careful that's about half of us on the forum....


----------



## Derekoak

antiquesam said:


> Apparently up to 650,000 people die every year from influenza and no one thinks of wearing facemasks or staying indoors. More people died from the influenza epidemic after WW1 than in the war, yet 7,000 have died from this so far, and the whole world is in a panic. Is there something I'm missing here?


There are a lot of unknowns, but taķing best estimates, 60 to 80 percent of a population seems to get it and the death rate is 2%. 8 billion people on the earth:  60% of that is 4.8 billion, 2 % of that is nearly 100 million deaths. It seems to have the potential to dwarf 650,000 flu deaths by 150 to 1?
 Then as Phil says such a large disruption will cause all sorts of infrastructure failure which will cause secondary deaths , how about getting shares in undertakers?


----------



## izwozral

kevarama11 said:


> Hi there.  I'm posting from New Zealand - I've just checked the latest news feed in NZ and no cases here yet   I think the previous person was referring to two New Zealander's who were on the cruise ship that was quarantined in Japan who have it.  They're still in Japan.  Fingers crossed it doesn't come here - but I think it's inevitable unfortunately.  We've recently paid a deposit on a motorhome in the UK, with planned arrival in May and travel in Europe for four months till Sept - but are now wondering whether it's the wise thing to do.  Will watch the situation with interest over the next few weeks.



Thanks for the update on NZ, our daughter is there so your post is reassuring - so far.


----------



## Dezi

campervanannie said:


> There just seems more to this than we are being told but on the plus side it’s a great way to cut down on the over population of the planet a sort of cull of *the old weak and sick.*



Thats nice, I do one post and and your first thought is to get rid of me.
Proper miffed I am.

Dezi


----------



## Dezi

My niece is a self employed English teacher and travels around to different towns in the Lombardy region.
Last week she was in one of the lockdown towns and the school had 50% of its children off sick, or being kept away by parents.

Her daughter and son both travel to Milan university daily, one studying to be a docter and the other mathmatics.

Youngest dughter gets bussed to a different town daily for school, so Lombardy is an area with a very mobile population.

Niece has now stocked up on food and bolted the doors and settled down to watch T.V. fo the next ...... weeks.

I am confident that one of them will end up being strangled before the first week is over.

 Dezi


----------



## antiquesam

Derekoak said:


> There are a lot of unknowns, but taķing best estimates, 60 to 80 percent of a population seems to get it and the death rate is 2%. 8 billion people on the earth:  60% of that is 4.8 billion, 2 % of that is nearly 100 million deaths. It seems to have the potential to dwarf 650,000 flu deaths by 150 to 1?
> Then as Phil says such a large disruption will cause all sorts of infrastructure failure which will cause secondary deaths , how about getting shares in undertakers?


You're  figures seem slightly dodgy. 60 to 80 percent contracting it isn't yet happening. Even on the Diamond Princess the figure is around 20 percent. Any disruption seems to be caused by sensationalism and panic rather than fact.


----------



## Debroos

Derekoak said:


> There are a lot of unknowns, but taķing best estimates, 60 to 80 percent of a population seems to get it and the death rate is 2%. 8 billion people on the earth:  60% of that is 4.8 billion, 2 % of that is nearly 100 million deaths. It seems to have the potential to dwarf 650,000 flu deaths by 150 to 1?
> Then as Phil says such a large disruption will cause all sorts of infrastructure failure which will cause secondary deaths , how about getting shares in undertakers?



Is 100 million one billion?


----------



## big tom

campervanannie said:


> There just seems more to this than we are being told but on the plus side it’s a great way to cut down on the over population of the planet a sort of cull of the old weak and sick.


When I read this I think you are right.  
The new British patients had all been passengers on board the Diamond Princess cruise ship and were in quarantine in The Wirral when they fell ill, having returned from Japan on Saturday.

It emerged on Sunday that the patients had been tested while in Japan, but the results were not received until Sunday morning, by which point they were back in the UK.


----------



## Debroos

In Italy the death rate is more than 2%......4 deaths from 150 cases at the mo.
or is that 3%? my maths is rubbish!


----------



## Derekoak

Debroos said:


> Is 100 million one billion?


No 1000 million is now a billion. Of course when I was a lad you needed 1 million million to be a billion, but the Americans won that one.
4 deaths is not a big sample. In China the death rate is about 2% although people who have the virus with few symptoms may not get reported, there are many unknowns.


----------



## Derekoak

antiquesam said:


> You're  figures seem slightly dodgy. 60 to 80 percent contracting it isn't yet happening. Even on the Diamond Princess the figure is around 20 percent. Any disruption seems to be caused by sensationalism and panic rather than fact.


Yes all are open to revision. They are based on expert predictions. I could post a reference? That 60-80% is assuming we just ignore the virus and let it take its course as some people suggest. On the Diamond princess they are trying to limit the transmission so hopefully they will stay below those percentages.


----------



## antiquesam

It seems the system of isolation on the Diamond Princess was flawed, in so far as there were no clearly defined clean and dirty areas, so people moved from a contaminated area to a clean space without a change of equipment, particularly acute with crew members visiting all cabins to deliver food, and remove potentially contaminated dirty plates. On that basis the ship was a hotbed for the virus and should be the maximum possible contamination.
My figure of 7,000 deaths was an exaggeration based on rumour and speculation on the premise that China is not recording all cases, but it is currently around 2,700.  Of course we don't know how many people have contracted the virus and merely mistaken it for flu and recovered without being added to the figures.


----------



## Derekoak

antiquesam said:


> It seems the system of isolation on the Diamond Princess was flawed, in so far as there were no clearly defined clean and dirty areas, so people moved from a contaminated area to a clean space without a change of equipment, particularly acute with crew members visiting all cabins to deliver food, and remove potentially contaminated dirty plates. On that basis the ship was a hotbed for the virus and should be the maximum possible contamination.
> My figure of 7,000 deaths was an exaggeration based on rumour and speculation on the premise that China is not recording all cases, but it is currently around 2,700.  Of course we don't know how many people have contracted the virus and merely mistaken it for flu and recovered without being added to the figures.


So you are suggesting that if they stopped isolation and had a compulsory ship meeting followed by a mass love in, there would be no more cases ?


----------



## antiquesam

Derekoak said:


> So you are suggesting that if they stopped isolation and had a compulsory ship meeting followed by a mass love in, there would be no more cases ?


I fear you are going a little overboard here if you'll excuse the pun.


----------



## antiquesam

Derekoak said:


> So you are suggesting that if they stopped isolation and had a compulsory ship meeting followed by a mass love in, there would be no more cases ?


To be serious I'm saying they were doing exactly what you describe, or as good as. The crew were also in quarantine but were going from cabin to cabin. They may have picked it up from a passenger or crew member and spread it all over the ship. The methodology was unsafe.


----------



## Derekoak

i was just responding to your use of the word "  Maximum - possible transmission". I was not at all suggesting the action was sensible.
 Even then the ship has not been cleared of virus so 20% is a minimum, for this outbreak


----------



## izwozral

"The USA meaning of a *billion* is a thousand million, or one followed by nine noughts (1,000,000,000). Increasingly in this country we are using the USA meaning of a *billion* for these *big* numbers, and a *trillion* for the old UK meaning of one followed by twelve noughts. "

I know the above is correct because I counted all my 50p pieces.


----------



## campervanannie

Dezi said:


> Thats nice, I do one post and and your first thought is to get rid of me.
> Proper miffed I am.
> 
> Dezi


Missing you already 

im on bloody immune suppressant how do you think I’ll fair.


----------



## Bigshug

campervanannie said:


> There just seems more to this than we are being told but on the plus side it’s a great way to cut down on the over population of the planet a sort of cull of the old weak and sick.


OMG I qualify for all three criteria of your cull !! Think I feel a bit unwell now, better get started on my will.


----------



## trevskoda

Aids may be killing more folk.


----------



## martinmartin

I wouldn't be too miffed at an extra two weeks holiday on a cruise ship ill or not, better than stuck in hospital, l assume entertainment was still laid on.


----------



## witzend

martinmartin said:


> I wouldn't be too miffed at an extra two weeks holiday on a cruise ship ill or not, better than stuck in hospital, l assume entertainment was still laid on.


Listening to the reports everyone was confined to their cabins and the people in the inner cabins didn't see daylight for their 2 weeks and quality of food went down to prison rations


----------



## martinmartin

witzend said:


> Listening to the reports everyone was confined to their cabins and the people in the inner cabins didn't see daylight for their 2 weeks and quality of food went down to prison rations


Luxury.


----------



## witzend

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/covid-19-confirmed-cases-around-104620178.html world wide now


----------



## witzend

Pupils sent home from Truro school after returning from skiing trip in Italy


----------



## ferenza

campervanannie said:


> There just seems more to this than we are being told but on the plus side it’s a great way to cut down on the over population of the planet a sort of cull of the old weak and sick.


Thanks


----------



## kiwi

izwozral said:


> Thanks for the update on NZ, our daughter is there so your post is reassuring - so far.


Yep, I'm also in NZ and also planning a campervan trip to Europe in May! (see you there Kevarama?!). And true, no cases yet here but it seems inevitable that we will succumb eventually. I'm also wondering about the need to reconsider the itinerary but as mentioned by others, we have to take the stats in context and consider the odds. We today have a lotto draw of $42m up for grabs with an estimated chance of 1 in 38 million! - but you should see the queues buying the tickets!! You stand a better chance of flipping a coin to heads 28 times in a row! I guess we'll still have a great time in Europe without the win


----------



## antiquesam

I'm starting to worry that my river cruise on the Douro in May might be cancelled due to all this panic. If holidays get cancelled on a large scale there will be a lot of tour operators going belly up.


----------



## 2cv

It’s certainly hitting the markets hard, most of Europe down another 3% today to add to the falls described in this article.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Visited a friend yesterday who makes all of her income from crafting.

She says some of the suppliers she regularly buys kit from in China have been unable to fulfil orders for several weeks now.

Hasn't affected her too badly so far as she's managed to buy one or two things needed from elsewhere, but it's definitely had an impact on her production and costs.

That's just one self-employed woman with no staff, so the economic impacts will be much bigger as you go further up the feeding chain.

Mr Phil is going to be not far off with his predictions, methinks.


----------



## runnach

More the insurance companies twitching I would think or abta, bookings before the outbreak I would expect to be covered insurers take into account what was foreign office guidelines at the time of booking 

We know and have enought t shirts to know that the authorities only tell us what they want us to know,,,,like others here I am starting to wonder if the true impact of corona viirus is being disclosed,,,,,,,dumbing down by authorities in order to avoid mass panic


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Can't speak for coronovirus per se, but I'm surely not the only person on the planet who's been aware of the big increase in cough/chest/respiratory 'viruses', usually hitting over the winter period, during the last 2 or 3 years?

Nearly all friends and relatives have succumbed to a few bouts of said 'viruses', all similar but with varying degrees of 'symptoms'.

I picked one up less than two weeks after my last major chemo session in October last year.

Cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough..... slight shortness of breath, not significant, but didn't have a temperature as far as I recall.

Felt rough as a badger's bum for a week then slowly got better. 
Took about 4-5 weeks before I felt normal-ish again and haven't picked up anything else since - fingers crossed!

Look at Tezza and Maggy - they've been suffering for months from nasty chest/cough infections that they can't seem to get rid of with all their van plans on hold as a result.

I have a very good friend who picked up a coughing virus last November and is still suffering now - very badly the last month as it has turned into something called 'laryngospasm' and her lungs are all inflamed as a result. She's now on steroids, inhalers and gawd knows what from the doc, unable to work as sleeping most of  the time - which is NOT her, she's an *extreme* workaholic so to say she's cheesed off is an understatement.

And that's not counting nearly everybody else I know succumbing to similar 'viruses' the length and breadth.

Are these circulating viruses all related to each other and possibly to the new and nastier 'morphed' coronovirus?

I'm no medical expert, but something is not right ....


----------



## maingate

That's all due to hundreds of years of inbreeding up where you live. You haven't even mentioned the webbed feet and 12 finger problem.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

maingate said:


> That's all due to hundreds of years of inbreeding up where you live. You haven't even mentioned the webbed feet and 12 finger problem.



Really?

Must say I've never noticed Tezza's webbed feet cos he always wears his boots, plus he lives down Midlands way.
I gather he's a bit of a card shark so maybe that's why - he moves those 12 fingers so fast you never get time to stop and count them


----------



## in h

Debroos said:


> Is 100 million one billion?


No. One billion is either 1,000,000,000,000 (a million millions) if you are a scientist based in the UK, or it is 1,000,000,000 (a thousand million) if you are an American or a politician.
To get an idea of how much a billion is (even the small sort), if you were paid £1,000 per day and you paid no tax (as most billionaires don't), working 5 days a week, 50 weeks a year, you would be paid a billion pounds in a mere four thousand years of working.
Most billionaires look a lot younger than that.


----------



## witzend

Looks like those in charge are starting to take a interest at last
*



			Major events could be cancelled and schools closed for two months
		
Click to expand...

*


> Major events could be cancelled and schools closed for two months
> 
> 
> Concerns have been raised over events like Glastonbury, Ascot and Euro 2020 as the UK health chiefs say the coronavirus could mean no huge sporting or entertainment events for at least two months in a bid to curb the outbreak, with schools also potentially closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyurl.com


----------



## antiquesam

It's all getting a bit silly. The other half woke up this morning complaining about being shivery and quesy. Her first thought was "have I got it?", not what did I put down my throat last night.


----------



## Deleted member 56601

antiquesam said:


> It's all getting a bit silly. The other half woke up this morning complaining about being shivery and quesy. Her first thought was "have I got it?", not what did I put down my throat last night.



TMI


----------



## Dezi

My niece and family have done the first week of not going out and surprisingly no one has been strangled by the others.

Travels in Italy, from niece.
A line has been drawn from Pisa to Rimini and all northern Italy above this line is a suspect area.
However if you a due to travel south of this line, to Pompeii for instance, in a motorhome all is not lost. 

From Vipiteno on the Brenner and just inside Italy to Riccione, south of the line can be done in about 5 hours.

Or from Monaco to Livorno is about  4.5 hours.

Just makes sure that you fill up before you start, stick to the autostrada, I know its painful paying, and do not stop or leave the van in the infected area.

Sensible advice and  worth taking.

Northern Italy is huge and the infected towns only cover a small area.

Dezi


----------



## izwozral

mariesnowgoose said:


> Can't speak for coronovirus per se, but I'm surely not the only person on the planet who's been aware of the big increase in cough/chest/respiratory 'viruses', usually hitting over the winter period, during the last 2 or 3 years?
> 
> Nearly all friends and relatives have succumbed to a few bouts of said 'viruses', all similar but with varying degrees of 'symptoms'.
> 
> I picked one up less than two weeks after my last major chemo session in October last year.
> 
> Cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough..... slight shortness of breath, not significant, but didn't have a temperature as far as I recall.
> 
> Felt rough as a badger's bum for a week then slowly got better.
> Took about 4-5 weeks before I felt normal-ish again and haven't picked up anything else since - fingers crossed!
> 
> Look at Tezza and Maggy - they've been suffering for months from nasty chest/cough infections that they can't seem to get rid of with all their van plans on hold as a result.
> 
> I have a very good friend who picked up a coughing virus last November and is still suffering now - very badly the last month as it has turned into something called 'laryngospasm' and her lungs are all inflamed as a result. She's now on steroids, inhalers and gawd knows what from the doc, unable to work as sleeping most of  the time - which is NOT her, she's an *extreme* workaholic so to say she's cheesed off is an understatement.
> 
> And that's not counting nearly everybody else I know succumbing to similar 'viruses' the length and breadth.
> 
> Are these circulating viruses all related to each other and possibly to the new and nastier 'morphed' coronovirus?
> 
> I'm no medical expert, but something is not right ....



One thing I've noticed is that people rarely get the common cold these days, the sneezing, runny nose variety, over and done with in 3-4 days. Like you say Marie, people get a virus that lasts for days, if you are lucky, or a lot longer if unlucky and they can be far more debilitating than the common cold. 

Could  part of the problem be due to poor air quality or people over sanitising themselves, I dunno?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

izwozral said:


> One thing I've noticed is that people rarely get the common cold these days, the sneezing, runny nose variety, over and done with in 3-4 days. Like you say Marie, people get a virus that lasts for days, if you are lucky, or a lot longer if unlucky and they can be far more debilitating than the common cold.
> 
> Could  part of the problem be due to poor air quality or people over sanitising themselves, I dunno?



Poor air quality would probably be the first one I'd plump for.

Maybe, just maybe - conspiracy theories and chemical weapons aside - mother nature is flexing her muscles and doing what she does best; keeping overpopulation in check.

Think about it. Lots of us all jammed together in various places in less than hygienic circumstances - OK, so its not quite Victorian slum conditions these days, but that's why more recent diseases seem to have got very good at morphing and why antibiotics aren't working any more. New diseases (mother nature!) are bound to crop up naturally if they find good breeding grounds to fester in. Think rabbits and myxomatosis...

The population of Wuhan is nearly 12 million and the air quality out there probably leaves a lot to be desired.
How many people cram together in the London underground every day?
How many people spend hours in the sky sharing the same recycled air on plane flights?
I'm sure there are lots more examples...

Maybe I'm being naive and stupid here, but something like this latest coronovirus is perhaps just an inevitable consequence of congested & polluted modern living? (and Mother Nature!)


----------



## Derekoak

If mother nature was keeping population in check properly, the disease would kill reproductive age women not only old people


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Derekoak said:


> If mother nature was keeping population in check properly, the disease would kill reproductive age women not only old people



Ahem..  

Kill reproductive age men as well please, let's keep some balance!

There are more of you anyway, so we can definitely afford to lose a few


----------



## mark61

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ahem..
> 
> Kill reproductive age men as well please, let's keep some balance!
> 
> There are more of you anyway, so we can definitely afford to lose a few



With her ultimate wisdom, thats not the way mother nature works. You can reduce reproductive men by 99%, makes little difference, thought the 1% left won't have much time for watching porn.   

Also, enjoying humans judging mother nature if she's doing things properly or not.


----------



## runnach

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ahem..
> 
> Kill reproductive age men as well please, let's keep some balance!
> 
> There are more of you anyway, so we can definitely afford to lose a few


Wars and conflicts do that


----------



## izwozral

Male fertility is in decline. Mother Nature?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

channa said:


> Wars and conflicts do that



Women die in wars too don't forget and not many of them sign up for military service either.


----------



## Bigshug

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ahem..
> 
> Kill reproductive age men as well please, let's keep some balance!
> 
> There are more of you anyway, so we can definitely afford to lose a few


Well mother nature should leave me well alone, unfortunately don’t think there is any danger of me increasing the world population.


----------



## Derekoak

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ahem..
> 
> Kill reproductive age men as well please, let's keep some balance!
> 
> There are more of you anyway, so we can definitely afford to lose a few


I did not mention men because they are close to irrelevant to the final outcome, not because they need protectìng . I was not suggesting this as policy just pointing out what would be needed for mother nature to fulfil that aim.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

mark61 said:


> *With her ultimate wisdom, thats not the way mother nature works.* You can reduce reproductive men by 99%, makes little difference, thought the 1% left won't have much time for watching porn.
> 
> *Also, enjoying humans judging mother nature if she's doing things properly or not*.





I think you need to tell Derek that, Mark. He suggested nature should kill reproductive age women to keep population in bounds, not me, I just responded to his comment  

Nature fulfils the aim of keeping population levels within bounds for certain animals by them naturally adjusting to not enough space/food/resources etc. to make it worth breeding, so they just stop breeding.

Humans need wars and pandemics to achieve the same end result because, unfortunately, there is no inbuilt natural mechanism to make us stop breeding when conditions aren't suitable. 

Take a look at Africa and just be grateful we were all lucky enough to be born into an advanced, wealthy nation.
Wars and pandemics are already natural mechanisms for reducing human population size.

Suggesting mother nature come up with a selective way of culling females as opposed to males is kind of skewed logic on Dereks's part, and hints slightly at misogynism to me. 

Plus, if men are so irrelevant in both your scenarios, then the world can easily afford to lose a few, no? 

There are more of you than women anyway. Simples. Bye bye!


----------



## Derekoak

Exactly I did not mention men not through misogyny but because women numbers are much more important to population growth than men. I am more likely to be accused of misandry. I am returning your misplaced anger emoticon I have not used it.
Yes mother nature can kill an awful lot of men or not, whichever you wish.
 It is the reproductive females that matter. I am not suggesting mother nature comes up with this policy,  someone else said the covid 19 virus was natures way of doing it. I just pointed out that killing old people has only a minor effect on population. Putting any further interpretation on my words is for your own benefit, nothing to do with me.


----------



## Tezza33

izwozral said:


> One thing I've noticed is that people rarely get the common cold these days, the sneezing, runny nose variety, over and done with in 3-4 days. Like you say Marie, people get a virus that lasts for days, if you are lucky, or a lot longer if unlucky and they can be far more debilitating than the common cold.
> 
> Could  part of the problem be due to poor air quality or people over sanitising themselves, I dunno?






mariesnowgoose said:


> Poor air quality would probably be the first one I'd plump for.


I started with this virus before Xmas, a few times I have thought it had gone and then it is back with a vengeance, the air quality is OK here but I had been having a lot of tests and treatments at the hospital prior to this starting so I could have contracted it from someone there, it has completely knocked me for six but not knowing when I will recover doesn't help, I had pneumonia 5 years ago and it wasn't as bad as this but we are staying positive and cheerful.



mariesnowgoose said:


> I gather he's a bit of a card shark so maybe that's why - he moves those 12 fingers so fast you never get time to stop and count them




I was always called fast fingers Terry but didn't know why


----------



## mark61

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think you need to tell Derek that, Mark. He suggested nature should kill reproductive age women to keep population in bounds, not me, I just responded to his comment
> 
> Nature fulfils the aim of keeping population levels within bounds for certain animals by them naturally adjusting to not enough space/food/resources etc. to make it worth breeding, so they just stop breeding.
> 
> Humans need wars and pandemics to achieve the same end result because, unfortunately, there is no inbuilt natural mechanism to make us stop breeding when conditions aren't suitable.
> 
> Take a look at Africa and just be grateful we were all lucky enough to be born into an advanced, wealthy nation.
> Wars and pandemics are already natural mechanisms for reducing human population size.
> 
> Suggesting mother nature come up with a selective way of culling females as opposed to males is kind of skewed logic on Dereks's part, and hints slightly at misogynism to me.
> 
> Plus, if men are so irrelevant in both your scenarios, then the world can easily afford to lose a few, no?
> 
> There are more of you than women anyway. Simples. Bye bye!



Derek never suggested that at all. He used the word "if", not "should"


----------



## mariesnowgoose

mark61 said:


> Derek never suggested that at all. He used the word "if", not "should"



Getting a bit pedantic about semantics, wot ...?!   
I think we've guessed it's a completely imaginary scenario Derek's 'suggesting', unless I've missed a massive overnight evolutionary shift? 

I'm just hoping Derek can perhaps give an expanded explanation of his theory why, *"IF"* mother nature were to reduce the population, she'd cull reproductive age women?

Sorry - does the ('d) in "she'd" need to read "should" or "would"? Maybe it needs to read "might" instead? Hmm. Who knows or cares?

Woah! I just came all over shivery and thought I saw a ghostly apparition reminiscent of good old Wintonian sitting on my shoulder rofl 

Maybe I've got corona?!


----------



## maingate

A man can impregnate multiple women in one day Marie. The women will take 9 months to bring forth a child. In those 9 months the same man could have impregnated another 1,000 women*.

* I am not describing myself in any way, shape or form and any rumours to the contrary are put about by jealous blokes.


----------



## Eriba

Well what could this be hiding I ask myself, Bad news, surely not! If that were the case and heaven forfend perhaps a global financial crisis might be looming.
Perfect to blame a global downturn on a virus, not that anyone would do such a thing, or even increase public spending and reduce interest rates to say, look what we are doing!
Only a cynic would suggest such a thing as recession and hiding the mismanagement on a virus.


----------



## Derekoak

@mariesnowgoose  hi Marie, all I ask is to actually read my first post again. Words do matter. If I say "if" I do not mean should. There is a difference in the meaning. If you just want to double down on your misreading, I will leave the matter. Everyone else can read my actual words.
 Apparently people have so little logic that the corona beer you mention has taken a hit in sales  in case the beer is contaminated!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Derekoak said:


> @mariesnowgoose  hi Marie, all I ask is to actually read my first post again. Words do matter. If I say "if" I do not mean should. There is a difference in the meaning. If you just want to double down on your misreading, I will leave the matter. Everyone else can read my actual words.
> *Apparently people have so little logic that the corona beer you mention has taken a hit in sales  in case the beer is contaminated!*



I'm not at all surprised by that, Derek. In fact I'd been wondering, like lots of others probably, if folk had been daft enough to stop drinking Corona.  
Idiocy is possibly more contagious than the current virus. 

Of course words matter, but that's  arguing about semantics which is not what I thought was overly important, but you're right.

If I stop to think about it I also agree there's a good biological/societal reason for you coming up with that particular path as a suggestion for keeping numbers down.

As for the devilish emoticon, that's me being mischievous. If you look closely you'll see its the smiling one, not grumpy!

Constant dangers of the written word in this online world, ey? So much more congenial (and human) bantering face-to-face in the real world.


----------



## Dezi

This is beginning  to sound like Thomas Aquinas and his Summa Theologiae which was eventually used to discuss

"how many angels can dance on the head of a pin" or how to waste time discussing a needless point.

Dezi      p.s. Its 35


----------



## Tezza33

Dezi said:


> This is beginning  to sound like *Thomas Aquinas* and his *Summa Theologiae*


Didn't they play for Arsenal?


----------



## Dezi

Tezza33 said:


> Didn't they play for Arsenal?



They, they its not a they its an im you hignoramus.

Dezi


----------



## molly 2

antiquesam said:


> I'm starting to worry that my river cruise on the Douro in May might be cancelled due to all this panic. If holidays get cancelled on a large scale there will be a lot of tour operators going belly up.


My next door neighbor  flew to Tenirifey Friday morning .he was very concerned .


----------



## witzend

What concerns me is being on a air conditioned ferry to Spain all breathing the same air and someone tests positive we'd be quarantined on board like those cruise ship people


----------



## Markd

antiquesam said:


> Apparently up to 650,000 people die every year from influenza and no one thinks of wearing facemasks or staying indoors. More people died from the influenza epidemic after WW1 than in the war, yet 7,000 have died from this so far, and the whole world is in a panic. Is there something I'm missing here?


As far as I can see covid19 deaths are less than 3000 worldwide.
It will increase of course but common flu does kill hundreds of thousands annually.


----------



## in h

Markd said:


> As far as I can see covid19 deaths are less than 3000 worldwide.
> It will increase of course but common flu does kill hundreds of thousands annually.


That's true, but you can't see very far, can you? 
If a person can be infectious for 14 to 24 days without showing any symptoms, chances are that it will spread across the entire world in a few months. 
Assuming that 70% of the population catch it, and that it kills 1% of them, that's a huge deal. Let's hope it isn't that bad!
About half a million people in the UK alone.


----------



## Tezza33

Dezi said:


> They, they its not a they its an im you hignoramus.
> 
> Dezi


I would have to up my IQ to be that good but thank you for the compliment


----------



## UFO

izwozral said:


> Could part of the problem be due to poor air quality


It is estimated that in the UK around 29,000 people die prematurely due to poor air quality.


----------



## UFO

Wildcampjng is the answer.  It is difficult to catch a virus if you alone, half way up a mountain, deep in the woods or on a remote beach.


----------



## 2cv

UFO said:


> It is estimated that in the UK around 29,000 people die prematurely due to poor air quality.



So it could well be that COVID-19 kills 20 times as many in the UK as poor air quality does.


----------



## Derekoak

UFO said:


> Wildcampjng is the answer.  It is difficult to catch a virus if you alone, half way up a mountain, deep in the woods or on a remote beach.


I agree 4 weeks or more without shopping is the problem


----------



## Pedalman

antiquesam said:


> Apparently up to 650,000 people die every year from influenza and no one thinks of wearing facemasks or staying indoors. More people died from the influenza epidemic after WW1 than in the war, yet 7,000 have died from this so far, and the whole world is in a panic. Is there something I'm missing here?



All this kicked off when the "News" had little to report and the Coronovirus name was blown out of proportion. If there had been a tsunami or an earthquake somewhere this would have just been reported as another winter Flu .


----------



## UFO

Derekoak said:


> I agree 4 weeks or more without shopping is the problem


It would be an incentive to do some speed shopping, grab and go.  My other half spends too much time searching for bargains and special offers!

The WHO reckon you have to be within a couple of metres of a carrier for around 15 minutes, so keep moving - it is more difficult to hit a moving target.

I wonder if Ocado would deliver to coordinates as opposed to a physical address.


----------



## cobra rob

I still think the whole thing is OTT, In the UK alone 27 people a day die from flu related symptoms and the news aint flooded with that. Each year world wide near a million die from the Flu related symptoms.


----------



## Wully

That’s it reached Scotland now first case in Tayside.


----------



## runnach

Wully said:


> That’s it reached Scotland now first case in Tayside.


First case in West Yorkshire too .earlier in the week , the first case in Nigeria is more of a concern, poor health care and large population doesn’t bode well


----------



## Deleted member 47988

Dezi said:


> The towns in Lombardy that have been put on lockdown because of the coronavirus are very close to where my niece and her three children live,
> San colombano al lambro.
> 
> Its an area that we have regularly visited over the past 20 years.
> 
> The nearest infected towns are 8 - 10 miles away so fingers crossed. If anyone had Lombardy in their short term travel plans,
> best give it a miss and take the scenic route to Scunthorpe instead.
> 
> Dezi


Its now in Dundee which is not far from us. I'll keep off grid for the next couple of months if out in the van.


----------



## peter palance

antiquesam said:


> Apparently up to 650,000 people die every year from influenza and no one thinks of wearing facemasks or staying indoors. More people died from the influenza epidemic after WW1 than in the war, yet 7,000 have died from this so far, and the whole world is in a panic. Is there something I'm missing here?


yes you mist me,here hoping it miss is u ok.wolfy pj


----------



## Dezi

My Niece in Italy tells me that local restaurants etc have started delivering free Pizzas to the nurses and doctors in the local hospitals 
currently  working round the clock.

I imagine the medical staff here are already looking forward to free burgers and deep fried chicken Mcnuggets.

Dezi


----------



## witzend

Advice for the public on COVID-19 – World Health Organization
					

Simple precautions to reduce your chances of being infected or spreading COVID-19.




					www.who.int
				




Some advice here


----------



## Bigshug

runnach said:


> A dram a day keeps the Corona virus away


Cannae wait till its on prescription


----------



## Fazerloz

It could well be better to get it now. At least the treatment will be good rather than when the health service is inundated.


----------



## witzend

Just driven past Asda and you'd think everything was half price the number of people shopping they where queuing in the road waiting to get in. Or could there be another reason ? First case in Cornwall just announced


----------



## Derekoak

Fazerloz said:


> It could well be better to get it now. At least the treatment will be good rather than when the health service is inundated.


Looking at the China statistics the early cases had a very high death rate and the death rate improved later. They think due to the medics having more experience and so providing improved care.


----------



## jagmanx

AND the UK government is still only at stage 1 of the response or "Battle Plan" (officially).
AND the health secretary promises no "food shortages" I could write "dream on" but "nightmare on" is more appropriate.
To be political  (with a small p) surely the PM or Home secretary should be heading up the "Battle plan".. as published following COBRA

Is COBRA a snake in the grass ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

UFO said:


> I wonder if Ocado would deliver to coordinates as opposed to a physical address.



The man to ask would be Nesting Zombie, he would know.

Hasn't been posting for a while? He might be hiding out in his winter resort, which is usually off grid in Scotland, I think.


----------



## Derekoak

I heard a walker in Scotland who arranged Tesco to deliver to co-ordinates. The web site says a British address so perhaps he stood outside an address. but click and collect would definitely be less contact than shopping and no worse in contact terms than delivery to co-ordinates


----------



## witzend

Derekoak said:


> Tesco to deliver to co-ordinates.  click and collect would definitely be less contact than shopping


We always use home delivery today we have to wait 6 days for a delivery slot so get your order in seems like every one got the same idea


----------



## Derekoak

So here is the biginnings of a plan.When the virus gets really close, self isolation for campervanning oldies, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Take your camper to a remote place for a holiday, perhaps best in the UK say mid Wales or The Scottish highlands, and close enough to get home if you catch it: keep away from people, cook in your camper, when you need shopping shop online at say Asda or Tesco, either click and collect or home delivery to a place where you can park safely outside an address sample imaginary address "the camper outside no 1 plague cottage Eyam postcode" to wait for the delivery. The 2nd option may or may not work, but my guess is it will. Self service pay at pump for fuel and lpg, fill at unfrequented hours, water from a public tap or spring. Wash your hands after, perhaps wear a mask at these times. Your camper needs to be self sufficient for electric.
 Now I know if you are fit enough to do this  even when old , you may well survive the pneumonia anyway but if you like remote places it is a holiday, even if as predicted this may happen in April.


----------



## Canalsman

I agree.

I full-time so I already have it in mind to stay well away from major population areas and shopping using click and collect is definitely a good option.

I suggest acquiring a large supply of disposable polythene gloves to use in addition to regular hand cleansing. 

Learn how to remove the gloves without touching the outside...


----------



## trevskoda

POI Admin said:


> I agree.
> 
> I full-time so I already have it in mind to stay well away from major population areas and shopping using click and collect is definitely a good option.
> 
> I suggest acquiring a large supply of disposable polythene gloves to use in addition to regular hand cleansing.
> 
> Learn how to remove the gloves without touching the outside...


The van driver who handles your goods could pas it to you when you carry them in,no win situation.


----------



## campervanannie

LalalallalalaI’m not listening it’s times like this I wish I was an ostrich lala


----------



## 2cv

trevskoda said:


> The van driver who handles your goods could pas it to you when you carry them in,no win situation.



Simples. Carry them in wearing gloves, then wipe them down with disinfectant wipes and disinfect the gloves.


----------



## campervanannie




----------



## Canalsman

trevskoda said:


> The van driver who handles your goods could pas it to you when you carry them in,no win situation.



I wasn't referring to home delivery but click and collect. 

Hand washing after unpacking the items in either scenario will however minimise exposure. Disposable gloves are another option. 

Not going into a supermarket and mixing with other shoppers has to be a plus ...


----------



## Robmac

Derekoak said:


> So here is the biginnings of a plan.When the virus gets really close, self isolation for campervanning oldies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your camper to a remote place for a holiday, perhaps best in the UK say mid Wales or The Scottish highlands, and close enough to get home if you catch it: keep away from people, cook in your camper, when you need shopping shop online at say Asda or Tesco, either click and collect or home delivery to a place where you can park safely outside an address sample imaginary address "the camper outside no 1 plague cottage Eyam postcode" to wait for the delivery. The 2nd option may or may not work, but my guess is it will. Self service pay at pump for fuel and lpg, fill at unfrequented hours, water from a public tap or spring. Wash your hands after, perhaps wear a mask at these times. Your camper needs to be self sufficient for electric.
> Now I know if you are fit enough to do this  even when old , you may well survive the pneumonia anyway but if you like remote places it is a holiday, even if as predicted this may happen in April.



I'm just gonna take my boat into the middle of Windermere with a few tins of Spam and beans and a fishing rod for a few months.

Sorted.


----------



## groyne

I might join you, though one of the remote Scottish lochs might be a better idea.


----------



## Robmac

groyne said:


> I might join you, though one of the remote Scottish lochs might be a better idea.



Even better!

I've boated on Lomond and Ness, even if I got the virus, what a way to go!


----------



## Derekoak

Theres lots of lovely remote Lochs in Assynt. Just a way to your click and collect


----------



## Wully

Up a forestry road in Argyllshire with a chainsaw cut a couple of trees behind you to block the rd baseball bat to ward of the coronees enough food for about six weeks a few snares fishing rod And my 500 rolls of toilet paper Can You tell I’ve actually put some thought into this.


----------



## izwozral

Been away for 4 nights and found my perfect place away from the unclean, didn't see a soul, barely heard anything man made and it is in England. 

I will post on poi when the virus is over and done with.


----------



## izwozral

One big problem with the food delivery option for all you preppers,- all the drivers will be at home self  isolating or dead!


----------



## Fazerloz

F—k it  i’ve fought off worse than corona i’m not hiding now. If I am wrong and it kills me feel free to say “not so clever now are you”. I will just take reasonable precautions.


----------



## Wully

Robmac said:


> I'm just gonna take my boat into the middle of Windermere with a few tins of Spam and beans and a fishing rod for a few months.
> 
> Sorted.


 
Think a few others

 had the same Windermere plan Rob


----------



## Dezi

The whole of Lombardy has been put on immediate lockdown along with several other regions until 3 april.
Areas covered by the decree, including towns in the northern regions of Emilia-Romagna, Veneto and Piedmont, 
schools will be closed, museums, gyms and swimming pools will be also shut and leave is cancelled for all healthcare workers.

My niece and her family are confirned to San Combano al Lambro.

Basically its a swathe across nothern Italy from Milan to Venice.

Dezi


----------



## Hamishhymer

Looks bleak for many and the way China reacted should have been replicated everywhere else, as in Taiwan. Not cost effective in the capitalist sense alas, hence delays in limiting mass groupings and contact like work and education.  Italy could be responding the right way maybe but too late possibly, most likely other infected hot spots will follow suit. Unknowns rife, numbers abound, spikes predicted, economy tumbles '08 style, oil prices crash as Russia( and Saudi Arabia) tries to put US shale industry out of business and Harry is not a prince anymore. The latter being most important for some and the rest being worthy of serious consideration for many. Who knows what's around the corner, keep washing your hands and DONT touch your face and fingers crossed the germs will pass you by........
Good luck all and roll on summer.


----------



## trevskoda

2cv said:


> Simples. Carry them in wearing gloves, then wipe them down with disinfectant wipes and disinfect the gloves.


And remember not to breath in when talking to him,or hold a glass catch sheet in front of your face.


----------



## trevskoda

Fact is folk here dont seem to care,never wash there hands after the loo,handle the trollies in tesco/asda and even putting the hands in the pick & mix sweet boxes,dirty lot the irish.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> Fact is folk here dont seem to care,never wash there hands after the loo,handle the trollies in tesco/asda and even putting the hands in the pick & mix sweet boxes,dirty lot the irish.



What make you think it's only the Irish, Trev?! The lot over here are just as mucky - the men that is  

Having said that, it's often the case with public loos the ladies are in a much more disgraceful state than the mens!


----------



## Dezi

As everybody knows I am a gentle mild mannered kindly and modest soul.

But one thing that really, and I mean really lights my fire are the selfish unthinking morons in Lidl, or other supermarkets,
who use their hands to get the fresh baked rolls from the containers when tongs are available.  

I saw a woman doing it last week and I almost started WW3 over it. 

In the current climate If you did it in Italy, you would be lynched, in Germany shot and in Russia, simply disappear, Here they get a disapproving look from the shop assistant.

Dezi  whinging old git


----------



## izwozral

Dezi said:


> As everybody knows I am a gentle mild mannered kindly and modest soul.
> 
> But one thing that really, and I mean really lights my fire are the selfish unthinking morons in Lidl, or other supermarkets,
> who use their hands to get the fresh baked rolls from the containers when tongs are available.
> 
> I saw a woman doing it last week and I almost started WW3 over it.
> 
> In the current climate If you did it in Italy, you would be lynched, in Germany shot and in Russia, simply disappear, Here they get a disapproving look from the shop assistant.
> 
> Dezi  whinging old git



Even worse when you see the dirty barstewards at it just after they have used the loo and not bothered to wash their hands - and not just after peeing either.

Can only speak for the blokes, is it the same with women too?

For this reason alone we don't buy any food uncovered that can't be washed or peeled.

EDIT: Just spotted Trevs and Maries post DOH.


----------



## yorkslass

runnach said:


> I'm now sorted for loo rolls.
> View attachment 77308


Modern sculpture ?


----------



## Fazerloz

I have been in Hospital today and must say its the cleanest i have ever seen it.


----------



## Tezza33

I complained to the customer services in Sainsburys when I witnessed an employee come out of a toilet cubicle and didn't wash his hands, the assistant on there said "don't worry, he doesn't handle the food he is just collecting the trolleys, I pointed out that he touched both toilet doors as he exited and then was collecting trolleys touching the handles, it was lost on her


----------



## TR5

An interesting website, with lots of statistics. I must say, looking through this, I'm more worried about grandchildren than now. The world population increased more than 4 fold in the last 100 years, from about 1.8 billion to nearly 7.8 billion now. If this happens again in the next 100 years, we have a potential global population of 32 billion by 2120.  Can the world sustain such an increase, feed them, house them, etc., etc., and will there be enough oxygen?  With forestry being destroyed at 10 hectares a minute (19 football pitches a minute) day in day out, it seems unlikely.

There is also an excellent breakdown of the corona virus by country.

www.worldometers.info


----------



## trevskoda

TR5 said:


> An interesting website, with lots of statistics. I must say, looking through this, I'm more worried about grandchildren than now. The world population increased more than 4 fold in the last 100 years, from about 1.8 billion to nearly 7.8 billion now. If this happens again in the next 100 years, we have a potential global population of 32 billion by 2120.  Can the world sustain such an increase, feed them, house them, etc., etc., and will there be enough oxygen?  With forestry being destroyed at 10 hectares a minute (19 football pitches a minute) day in day out, it seems unlikely.
> 
> There is also an excellent breakdown of the corona virus by country.
> 
> www.worldometers.info


Compulsary snip after one child.


----------



## mistericeman

TR5 said:


> An interesting website, with lots of statistics. I must say, looking through this, I'm more worried about grandchildren than now. The world population increased more than 4 fold in the last 100 years, from about 1.8 billion to nearly 7.8 billion now. If this happens again in the next 100 years, we have a potential global population of 32 billion by 2120.  Can the world sustain such an increase, feed them, house them, etc., etc., and will there be enough oxygen?  With forestry being destroyed at 10 hectares a minute (19 football pitches a minute) day in day out, it seems unlikely.
> 
> There is also an excellent breakdown of the corona virus by country.
> 
> www.worldometers.info



We did our best then.... 

No kids and no grandchildren... (we had dogs instead lol)


----------



## Fazerloz

Tezza33 said:


> I complained to the customer services in Sainsburys when I witnessed an employee come out of a toilet cubicle and didn't wash his hands, the assistant on there said "don't worry, he doesn't handle the food he is just collecting the trolleys, I pointed out that he touched both toilet doors as he exited and then was collecting trolleys touching the handles, it was lost on her



You should have said you want to make it it an official complaint. They would have then had to have a meeting about it and decide on a course of action.


----------



## witzend

Tezza33 said:


> I complained to the customer services in Sainsburys when I witnessed an employee come out of a toilet cubicle and didn't wash his hands,


But I expect he done it before he went in after handling all those trolleys after everyone else


----------



## Tezza33

Fazerloz said:


> You should have said you want to make it it an official complaint. They would have then had to have a meeting about it and decide on a course of action.


I did, I asked to see the manager and told him my concerns, he agreed and said he would look into it, however he didn't ask me for my name, number, email address or anything so as he couldn't update me I wrote to mike.coupe@sainsburys.co.uk, the CEO of Sainsburys, https://ceoemail.com/s.php?id=ceo-9117&c=Sainsbury's-Chief Executive ,I have received a few updates from his assistant, it makes you wonder how much it happens though.
We wash all our veg in a mild solution of Milton as soon as we are home, it also makes it stay fresh longer


----------



## Dezi

absolutely no  ^%&**&%^ comment.









						Coronavirus hand sanitiser thieves target hospital cancer ward
					

Paramedic Jayne Walters hit out at the heartless thieves who ripped the hand sanitiser dispenser from a hospital wall.




					metro.co.uk
				




Dezi


----------



## maingate

runnach said:


> I predict bog roll theft will rise.



The reason for bog roll is now apparent.


----------



## izwozral

Dezi said:


> absolutely no  ^%&**&%^ comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus hand sanitiser thieves target hospital cancer ward
> 
> 
> Paramedic Jayne Walters hit out at the heartless thieves who ripped the hand sanitiser dispenser from a hospital wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metro.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dezi


I'll comment for you. I hope the thieving scum bags get the virus and die.


----------



## Hamishhymer

Dezi said:


> As everybody knows I am a gentle mild mannered kindly and modest soul.
> 
> But one thing that really, and I mean really lights my fire are the selfish unthinking morons in Lidl, or other supermarkets,
> who use their hands to get the fresh baked rolls from the containers when tongs are available.
> 
> I saw a woman doing it last week and I almost started WW3 over it.
> 
> In the current climate If you did it in Italy, you would be lynched, in Germany shot and in Russia, simply disappear, Here they get a disapproving look from the shop assistant.
> 
> Dezi  whinging old git


I'd rather have my hands on my rolls than a pair of filthy tongs, tarnished and as bigoted as some of their handlers.......I carefully avoid contamination by placing my hand in a bag, grab a roll or whatever and then get a passer by to put sterile gloves on and then pull the bag over the roll whilst we both stop breathing. I use sign language'cos heaven forbid, I could be engaging with a Johnny foreigner!! That poor woman in Lidl was my aunty and the anti-tank missiles are heading your way! LOveryL
I'm sure that every barrel has some crappy apples and they are all flammable.


----------



## Fazerloz

I will take 3 weeks after.  Roads around here a noticeably quieter today.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Neil did some shopping this morning.
Local Asda shelves bereft of loo rolls (not that we need any, he was just checking the state of play out of curiosity).

Other than that the rest of the place was like the Marie Celeste and he tells me there was hardly anyone in the local Lidl either.

Anyone see the lunchtime news today, interview with loo roll manufacturer? There is not a shortage, they are producing away as per normal.
It's just idiots panic buying that have caused the problem.

Every manufacturing process needs lead time, so if, as yer man said, 64 million rolls have suddenly sold instead of the usual 24 million, it takes a week or two to get supplies out and shelves re-stocked.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Ha! The ghost of Guy Fawkes?? 

UK health minister diagnosed with coronavirus - Nadine Dorries showed symptoms on the day she attended an event with the prime minister.


----------



## izwozral

mariesnowgoose said:


> Neil did some shopping this morning.
> Local Asda shelves bereft of loo rolls (not that we need any, he was just checking the state of play out of curiosity).
> 
> Other than that the rest of the place was like the Marie Celeste and he tells me there was hardly anyone in the local Lidl either.
> 
> Anyone see the lunchtime news today, interview with loo roll manufacturer? There is not a shortage, they are producing away as per normal.
> It's just idiots panic buying that have caused the problem.
> 
> Every manufacturing process needs lead time, so if, as yer man said, 64 million rolls have suddenly sold instead of the usual 24 million, it takes a week or two to get supplies out and shelves re-stocked.



At local Sainsbury's, no pasta, hardly any rice, no loo rolls, no paper kitchen towels, hardly any tissues, hardly any tinned veg, no sanitiser, hardly any bleach or disinfectant.  WTF is up with people?

Thank god there was still some Preparation H left, my backside been itchy as hell.  Oh, and I got the fleecy top I went in for and it had gone to half price.

All in all, I'm relieved, warm and pleased!


----------



## Obanboy666

mariesnowgoose said:


> Neil did some shopping this morning.
> Local Asda shelves bereft of loo rolls (not that we need any, he was just checking the state of play out of curiosity).
> 
> Other than that the rest of the place was like the Marie Celeste and he tells me there was hardly anyone in the local Lidl either.
> 
> Anyone see the lunchtime news today, interview with loo roll manufacturer? There is not a shortage, they are producing away as per normal.
> It's just idiots panic buying that have caused the problem.
> 
> Every manufacturing process needs lead time, so if, as yer man said, 64 million rolls have suddenly sold instead of the usual 24 million, it takes a week or two to get supplies out and shelves re-stocked.



Went to Tesco this morning for a few bits and bobs including loo roll as only 2 left in house and 1 in motorhome.
Normally buy the quilted posh type for house and cheapo thin rolls for motorhome as I've found it breaks down easier in the cassette.
Loo roll shelves virtually empty, no thin cheapo type and only 24 packs of the expensive quilted type so bought a pack of those.
Check out girl said people have been going crazy buying loo rolls, kitchen towel, tissues and paracetamols etc, bloody idiots.
Transgressing my daughter is getting married in the Canaries 4th April so panicking is an understatement !
Its me that should be panicking with my dodgy heart !
She informs me the actual wedding isn’t insured the bloody fool so god knows what will happen if things get worse as expected.
What makes matters worse it’s my money


----------



## runnach

Announced today holiday dialysis is cancelled for 2020 so that a Scotland trip scuppered


----------



## yorkslass

Went shopping in our local Lidls on Monday and most things were available though the shelves were a bit light on paper products, The only thing noticeable by its absence was handwash, though i found some near the tills. Ouldn't have been a problem if i hadn't found any, just put washing up liquid in my dispenser.  
Don't know if it's anything to do with scarcity of paper products, but i've noticed loads of puppy pads advertised on faceache.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

yorkslass said:


> Went shopping in our local Lidls on Monday and most things were available though the shelves were a bit light on paper products, The only thing noticeable by its absence was handwash, though i found some near the tills. Ouldn't have been a problem if i hadn't found any, just put washing up liquid in my dispenser.
> Don't know if it's anything to do with scarcity of paper products, but i've noticed loads of *puppy pads* advertised on faceache.



Never heard of those before, had to look up.

Diapers for dogs, yup, I get it...


----------



## Debroos

How come Boris and the rest who were in that meeting with Nadine Dorrie's aren't going to be tested?


----------



## maingate

Obanboy666 said:


> Went to Tesco this morning for a few bits and bobs including loo roll as only 2 left in house and 1 in motorhome.
> Normally buy the quilted posh type for house and cheapo thin rolls for motorhome as I've found it breaks down easier in the cassette.
> Loo roll shelves virtually empty, no thin cheapo type and only 24 packs of the expensive quilted type so bought a pack of those.



This bloke knows where the Loo rolls are (courtesy of Fruitcake Roger).


Where are the bog rolls Arnie?

Aisle B, back


----------



## Wully

Well you think stockpiling toilet paper was a strange fad I’m gonna start a new one I’m off to the paint shop tomorrow gonna stock up on six big tins of emulsion paint and a few tins of gloss coz if I get stuck in this hoos for a few weeks at least the painting will look good.


----------



## Wully

Ok Terry I’ll meet you at auchanshoogle you’re second in command. Think that’s enough men in our colony let’s try and recruit a couple hundred woman Don’t worry we’ll spit them evenly 70  30 in my favour. Here I’m beginning to like this I’ve turned into a dictator already.


----------



## Wully

Here’s another point of this Coronavirus in a town like plokton where they don’t like Motorhomes after they’ve had no tourists for a couple of months.  when they see a motorhome coming down the rd they’ll throw a street party wae the bunting a marching band and the mare out to greet you wae the keys to the town. Bet These wee stuck up towns will take our money this year.


----------



## trevskoda

When there was a problem my old gran bought in loaves of bread,new age folk now buy bog roll,dont times change.


----------



## witzend

trevskoda said:


> When there was a problem my old gran bought in loaves of bread,new age folk now buy bog roll,dont times change.


I just can't understand why how much can you use. I had a tool station catalogue in post today so  will put that to one side just the right size pages


----------



## trevskoda

witzend said:


> I just can't understand why how much can you use. I had a tool station catalogue in post today so  will put that to one side just the right size pages


Or if all else fails then strip of and go through a car wash,im sure the big brushes will clean all .


----------



## Obanboy666

runnach said:


> Wully, I was thinking of self isolating somewhere on the west coast, we could start the first Coronavirus colony, you can be oor leader.


That’s where I’m heading next Wednesday for a week. May stay there if things go as expected then I can avoid human contact apart from stocking up on supplies. Lol !


----------



## Tezza33

Wully said:


> Well you think stockpiling toilet paper was a strange fad I’m gonna start a new one I’m off to the paint shop tomorrow gonna stock up on six big tins of emulsion paint and a few tins of gloss coz if I get stuck in this hoos for a few weeks at least the painting will look good.


Very funny but not unique, the virus which I caught before Xmas (15 weeks ago and still can't shake it) has left me stuck at home, all decorating equipment from Amazon or Screwfix with free delivery, done the bathroom and almost finished the spare bedroom, hoping to start our bedroom next week but I am starting Clinical Trials on the 24th for a new drug for people with Coronary Heart Disease, not sure if this will still go ahead if I am still suffering though.
Every room we decorate makes the next one look shabby, when it is all finished we will have to paint the neighbours house


----------



## REC

Currently in central Portugal, in our barn in middle of nowhere. Delivery vans bring bread daily, groceries, fish, agriculture stuff, freezer food on a weekly basis and will leave the order at the top of our land if we leave a note. Got our own water supply, fresh veg, wine, and olive oil, given regularly by neighbours who are 150m + away. When we thought about it, we are already pretty self isolated , by accident! Not due back in UK till end April and may reconsider that if it seems easier to be here than drive back through Spain and France.....Not high risk ourselves but have elderly mums who are, and why risk spreading it? See how it goes....loads of loo rolls on special offer here (32 for euro3.49!!)


----------



## Dezi

As always in times of emergency the guardian newspaper has its finger on the button, and elsewhere,
and comes up with the real concerns of the average man in the street.

If your gonna go, go with a smile.









						Hands off! Sex parties and the spread of coronavirus
					

A sex-party promoter in the US is still planning to hold orgies in New York and Los Angeles. But sexual contact is an almost guaranteed method of catching the virus




					www.theguardian.com
				



Dezi


----------



## Tezza33

What did you type into Google to find info about sex parties?


----------



## Dezi

Tezza33 said:


> What did you type into Google to find info about sex parties?



I was simply looking at " home activities for pensioners" in the homes and gardening section in the Guardian newspaper.

 Honest.   

Dezi


----------



## Penny13

kevarama11 said:


> Hi there.  I'm posting from New Zealand - I've just checked the latest news feed in NZ and no cases here yet   I think the previous person was referring to two New Zealander's who were on the cruise ship that was quarantined in Japan who have it.  They're still in Japan.  Fingers crossed it doesn't come here - but I think it's inevitable unfortunately.  We've recently paid a deposit on a motorhome in the UK, with planned arrival in May and travel in Europe for four months till Sept - but are now wondering whether it's the wise thing to do.  Will watch the situation with interest over the next few weeks.



look on this map I think there are cases in New Zealand
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...3&ll=51.272436481153555,8.478065907097516&z=5


----------



## jagmanx

When we tour Scotland we try to avoid the locals !!!


----------



## 2cv

Dezi said:


> As always in times of emergency the guardian newspaper has its finger on the button, and elsewhere,
> and comes up with the real concerns of the average man in the street.
> 
> If your gonna go, go with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands off! Sex parties and the spread of coronavirus
> 
> 
> A sex-party promoter in the US is still planning to hold orgies in New York and Los Angeles. But sexual contact is an almost guaranteed method of catching the virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dezi



Just a little South of LA at present, sure we’ll find something else to do this weekend


----------



## NeilyG

Heard there’s another nasty doing the rounds - this time a right stinker from India, called Curryonavirus.
 Must be true cos my naan told me.


----------



## jagmanx

jagmanx said:


> When we tour Scotland we try to avoid the locals !!!


Unless they have a wee dram !


----------



## Dezi

One mans problem is another mans opportunity.









						Thieves dressed as coronavirus doctors try to break into homes
					

Police in Barcelona issued an alert to vulnerable people after two women dressed in white coats pretended they were carrying out medical checks.




					metro.co.uk
				




Dezi


----------



## elfish

Re: NZ

I spoke to my sis today. She lives Christchurch. She said they have 5 cases and they're all in Aukland.


----------



## wildsprinters

Dezi said:


> The towns in Lombardy that have been put on lockdown because of the coronavirus are very close to where my niece and her three children live,
> San colombano al lambro.
> 
> Its an area that we have regularly visited over the past 20 years.
> 
> The nearest infected towns are 8 - 10 miles away so fingers crossed. If anyone had Lombardy in their short term travel plans,
> best give it a miss and take the scenic route to Scunthorpe instead.
> 
> Dezi


Same here!! I live in England but have lots of cousins, nieces and nephews who live in Lombardy. We have visited them in our campervan many times over the years and we hope to see them again once this epidemic is all over. So don't despair, it will end, hopefully, by June/July this year and you will be able to visit beautiful Italy once more. Ciao!


----------



## Dezi

wildsprinters said:


> Same here!! I live in England but have lots of cousins, nieces and nephews who live in Lombardy. We have visited them in our campervan many times over the years and we hope to see them again once this epidemic is all over. So don't despair, it will end, hopefully, by June/July this year and you will be able to visit beautiful Italy once more. Ciao!



We were due to go at the beginning of May, when my Americanbrotherinlaw was due to fly in to Milan
from Miami so that we could have the regular family gathering.

The celebrations, booze up, will now just be a bit later than planned, but no less enjoyable.

Dezi


----------



## trevskoda

wildsprinters said:


> Same here!! I live in England but have lots of cousins, nieces and nephews who live in Lombardy. We have visited them in our campervan many times over the years and we hope to see them again once this epidemic is all over. So don't despair, it will end, hopefully, by June/July this year and you will be able to visit beautiful Italy once more. Ciao!


If you aint got it you may then get it next year as it will still be out there somewhere.


----------



## witzend

trevskoda said:


> If you aint got it you may then get it next year as it will still be out there somewhere.


Theres no proof yet that it will go away or that we will build up a immunity as for hot weather killing it off how come Australia got it it summer there now. Our only hope is a vaccination but that could take years before we get that


----------



## barge1914

trevskoda said:


> Compulsary snip after one child.



Did that after one of each. Even as a teenager I could do sums and see the inevitable trajectory of people continuing to have  large families. Turns out now a generation later both kids are long married and neither have wanted to add to the existing overpopulation by having kids themselves...getting too late too change their minds now. No grandchildren for us, sad in some ways, but probably the planet is better for it.


----------



## Dezi

As of yesterday San Colombano where my niece lives had 10 reported cases.
Her and the children are now in their third week of isolation.

Dezi


----------



## TR5

trevskoda said:


> Compulsary snip after one child.



That would need to be global - not just UK.


----------

